# Ceiling fan fell out of ceiling



## hrnorth (Dec 25, 2012)

My ceiling fan fell out of the ceiling but is still attached by wires and seems to still be connected. Does anyone know how I could fix this or do I need to hire someone?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Get new screws to attach the fan to the box.
Was it just the fan that came loose - or, the box too?
A picture, is worth a 1000 words!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

First--kill the power to the fan and remove it, dangling from the wires is dangerous. 1) Did the screws come out of the box as "rossfingal" asked? Or- did the mounting box and all come out of the ceiling? IF the screws came out of the box you should check to see if these were the proper sized machine screws, not wood screws as I have seen. If this is the case you may only need proper sized machine screws. But--IF the box came out of the ceiling you have a different problem, most likely improperly installed box. Then we get in to a single story or multiple story home, different ceiling mount boxes for these. May be in your best interest to hire someone, someone highly recommended.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If I had to guess, it was never properly connected or attached to a fan rated box or in a box to begin with.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

hrnorth said:


> My ceiling fan fell out of the ceiling but is still attached by wires and seems to still be connected. Does anyone know how I could fix this or do I need to hire someone?


sound's like you need to hire some one , this is such a easy fix if you cant see what is broken than get some one. Their isn't much up their, i have install lots of fan's if done right the first time it should still be up at the ceiling, don't take this the wrong way just get it done right and stay off the ladder good luck


----------



## hrnorth (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I appreciate the information.


----------

